# Buffalo round steaks



## gkainz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm down to the bottom of the freezer where all the buffalo tenderized round steaks go to die... 
So, I have this new Great Outdoors smoker sitting there just itching to be used ... how about some suggestions?  Even "grind up the round steaks and make jerky out of 'em"?

Also, I'm sure there's a newbie FAQ for posting, but in other posts, I see the smoker brand namess abbreviated, bolded and whatever... what's the rules on that?


----------

